# Drew Estate Nasty Cigar Review - Acid Nasty



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I love the this acid. It has a floral yet sweet and cocoa flavor. The floral seems to be present throughout and just at the end you get a hint of...

Read the full review here: Drew Estate Nasty Cigar Review - Acid Nasty


----------

